# No sound on intel ivy bridge HDMI audio

## iamlost

Hi, 

      I am a newbie to gentoo. Recently I have installed gentoo on my laptop. I am trying to connect my laptop to HDMI TV. I am not getting any sound. The laptop intrenal speakers are working fine. Please help.

my emerge --info 

```

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.10.17-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.17-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3230M_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3864968 total,   1220956 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   4194300 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 29 Nov 2013 16:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.310 AdobeFlash-11.x www-client/google-chrome-31.0.1650.48_beta1:beta google-chrome"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb uvdev vaapi vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

my aplay -L output 

```

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

default:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC269VB Analog

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC269VB Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC269VB Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC269VB Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC269VB Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC269VB Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC269VB Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC269VB Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

hdmi:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, HDMI 0

    HDMI Audio Output

```

my aplay -l  output

```
                                                  

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

```

my cat /proc/asound/cards output

```
 

 0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xc0600000 irq 42

```

----------

## Hu

What are you using to generate sound?  How do you know it is generating output to the correct device?

----------

## iamlost

I have used

```

speaker-test -c 2 -D hw:0,0

```

Using this I can hear the noise from my laptop's internal speaker.

But when I use

```

 speaker-test -c 2 -D hw:0,3

```

I can not hear any sound from the TV

----------

## Hu

What is the output of amixer?

----------

## iamlost

output of amixer

```

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono: Playback 87 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 70 [80%] [-12.75dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 70 [80%] [-12.75dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 87

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 65 [75%] [-16.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 65 [75%] [-16.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 175 [69%] [-16.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 175 [69%] [-16.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 1 [3%] [-33.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 1 [3%] [-33.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 31

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-16.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-16.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Auto-Mute Mode',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Disabled' 'Enabled'

  Item0: 'Disabled'

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 2 [6%] [-31.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 2 [6%] [-31.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Internal Mic Boost',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Front Left: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: 0 [0%] [0.00dB]

```

----------

## Hu

That looks correct.  I have no other ideas about what could be wrong on the Linux side.

----------

